
Two commercial satellites just docked in space for the first time - jhatax
https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/26/21154426/commercial-satellites-docking-space-northrop-grumman-intelsat
======
dekhn
if this is the same mission my friend who worked on it described, they're
refueling a satellite that wasn't designed to be refueled, by drilling a hole,
pumping in hydrazine, and then sealing the hole. Because satellites are
_expensive_.

